# Problem mit Lowrance X-135



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2007)

Gestern trat erstmalig ein seltsames Problem an oben genannten Gerät auf.

Angefangen hatte es mit flackerndem Bild, dieses wurde dann immer heller und am Ende schaute man auf einen beleuchteten Bildschirm der von 2 waagerechten Linien Geschmückt wurde.
Es lies sich auch nicht ausschalten, also wurden die Batteriekabel entfernt. Danach ging es auch nicht mehr an. Der Verdacht eines defekten/leeren Akkus bestätigte sich nicht, da wir das Gerät an die Stromversorgung vom E-Motor angeschlossen haben und dort das gleiche Problem auftrat.

Irgendwann mal wieder das Knöpfchen gedrückt und siehe da.....es lief wieder nur war der Bildschirm extrem dunkel, so das man fast nix drauf erkennen konnte. Und dann ging es wieder los....immer heller immer heller bis nur noch die Displaybeleuchtung ging und wieder 2 waagerechte Linien erschienen die dann irgendwann verschwanden. 

Zuhause angekommen das Echo in die wärme gestellt und nach einer Stunde das Demoprogramm laufen lassen und es war wieder in bester Ordnung.

Nun kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, das ein Echo bei -7°C bis -5°C den Geist aufgeben soll.|kopfkrat

Irgendjemand eine Idee?


----------



## krauthi (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*

hallo Jana 
habe selber auch das x 135   und solche probleme  noch nicht gehabt    es kommt schon mal vor   das  bei extremer kälte /feuchtigkeit    der bildschirm  etwas beschlagen ist  aber ansonsten  hat  es immer bestens  funktioniert

ich hoffe  es werden noch andere  dir hier weiter helfen können um das problem   zu lösen 

da wir ja selber auch um diese jahreszeit  bei minustemp  rausfahren    denke ich mal  wird  es an der kälte nicht gelegen haben 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das es "normal" ist, zumal es letzten Winter ja auch problemlos funktionierte.

Na mal schauen, was die Fachmänner dazu sagen


----------



## Hulk16 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*

Hmm, ein etwas anderes Problem habe ich auch mit dem X 135, nur habe ich hin u. wieder senkrecht verlaufende ca 1cm breite scharze Linien.
Dazwischen sind 2-3cm wieder in Ordnung, aber nur wenn ich auf Sicheln geschaltet habe, bei Fischsymbolen ist alles in bester Ordnung.
Das Ganze tritt jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit auf, einen neuen Geber habe ich letztes Wochenende bekommen, ich dachte es würde am Geber liegen, war aber nicht der Fall.
Vielleicht ist es wirklich die Kälte welche das Echolot etwas falsch darstellen läßt.#c


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*



Hulk16 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es wirklich die Kälte welche das Echolot etwas falsch darstellen läßt.#c



Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Eine Falschdarstellung ist es hier ja nicht, sondern am Ende geht nur noch die Bildschirmbeleuchtung und sonst nix mehr.

Evtl. werde ich es zurückschicken und mich gar nicht damit rumärgern


----------



## Hulk16 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*

Ich denke das wird in deinem Fall das Beste sein, mein Gerät funktioniert ja immer noch und diese Fehler treten nur manchmal nach 3 Stunden Betriebsdauer auf.
Wenn du noch Garantie auf das Gerät hast sowieso.
Ich spiele ja eh mit dem Gedanken mir so ein Humminbird mit SI zuzulegen, mein Teil ist mittlerweile 3 Jahre alt und war häufig im Einsatz.
Beim anlegen ans Ufer (Sand u. Kies) habe ich maches Mal vergessen die Geberstange rechtzeitig hoch zu klappen.
Daher lag bei mir die Vermutung nahe das der Geber die Fehlerquelle war.
Für das X 135 gibt es hier doch Fachwerkstätten in Deutschland, anders wie bei den Minkota E-Motoren, da habe ich schon zweimal über 3 Monate auf so blöde Ersatzteile warten müssen.
Dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg bei der Reparatur.#6


----------



## vaaberg (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*

|kopfkrat


Die von Dir aufgezeigten Mängel deuten auf einen defekten Schwinger hin. Muss aber nicht sein. Das Gesamte Übertragungskabel mal genau auf Knicke und Bruchstellen oder überhaupt Beschädigungen untersuchen. Sehr häufig ist auch eine Undichtigkeit am Eingang in den Schwinger selbst.
Das Gerät einzuschicken ist die letzte Möglichkeit, aber auch nicht abwegig.

Mir ist dieses Jahr in Norge auch ein Schwinger gestorben, es war äusserlich nichts zu sehen. Streifen und ausfälle am LCX kamen vom defekten Schwinger. Nach Erneuerung alles o.K.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*



vaaberg schrieb:


> Die von Dir aufgezeigten Mängel deuten auf einen defekten Schwinger hin. Muss aber nicht sein. Das Gesamte Übertragungskabel mal genau auf Knicke und Bruchstellen oder überhaupt Beschädigungen untersuchen. Sehr häufig ist auch eine Undichtigkeit am Eingang in den Schwinger selbst.


Jup,
das kann ich bestätigen!
Habe selbst ein älteres Lowrance-Modell immer noch in Betrieb (LMS300) und genau die von Dir beschriebenen Probleme (Bildschirmflackern, überhelles Bild, 2 schwarze Streifen, etc.) gehabt.
Ich wusste, dass die Anschlußstelle des Geber-Kabels am Stecker nicht 100% isoliert war, habe aber nicht im Traum daran gedacht, dass das des Übels Ursache sein könnte. Nachdem ein bekannter dann das Kabel neu an den Stecker angeschlossen und isoliert hatte (Schrumpfschlauch) waren die Probleme weg. Auf diesem Weg konnte ich mir den Neukauf sparen (denn der alte, 3-teilige Swinger hätte genausoviel gekostet wie ein neues Echolot).


----------



## HD4ever (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*

würd mich ja interessieren was es ist ...
vielleicht bekommt man son Schwinger mal billich bei 3-2-1
zum testen ....


----------



## honeybee (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*

Nachdem es ja nun 14 Tage in der Wärme stand, gab es heute wieder einen Test.

2 Minuten funktionierte es, dann wurde der Bildschirm hell und da habe ich es, bevor nix mehr geht, schnell ausgeschalten. Auffällig war das flackern....
Sporadisch mal wieder eingeschalten um die Tiefe zu überprüfen....Problem bestand weiterhin.

Am Ende war wieder alles weg, nur die Hintergrundbeleuchtung und die Tastenbeleuchtung funktionierten noch. Ausschalten ging auch nicht mehr, also wurde der Akku abgeklemmt.

1 Stunde im warmen Auto und 1 Stunde jetzt hier im warmen.....

Das gleiche Problem, man kommt nichtmal in den Demo-Modus und jetzt schauts so aus....läßt sich auch nicht ausschalten.#q

http://img519.*ih.us/img519/9421/img4250sz4.jpg

Nach Trennung vom Akku und erneutem einschalten......sieht es so aus, wie das Bild oben.


----------



## vaaberg (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*

@ honeybee an deinem Echolot kann es der Schilderung nach nur noch innere Probleme geben. Also einschicken übern Händler. Muss zu Lowrance, weil Stickstoffüllung usw. Mir ist keine Schrauberbude hier bekannt.

@ Hd4er bei 3,2,1 hab ich nur Schrott gefunden. Einen gebrauchten Schwinger würde ich nicht kaufen, es sei den der Verkäufer garantiert alles mögliche.|sagnix

....und dann habe ich in den USA für ganze 82,-- Euronen von einem Privatmann einen nagelneues Teil bekommen. Preis in Old-Germany schlappe 180,-- Tacken.
Die Amis benutzen kaum 50/200Hz. Schwinger, die suchen nicht in der Tiefsee rum. Bevor man nen Schwinger kauft soll man wissen ob das eigenen Gerät mit einer Frequenz zufrieden ist.
Mein SUPERHIFISTEREO -Teil besteht nämlich auf WS 50/12° / 200/20°HS und nix anderes.Das hab ich nun davon.


----------



## Fishzilla (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*

Hallo, gehe mal davon aus, das du das Demoprogramm ohne Schwinger laufen lassen hast.
Dann kannst du den schon einmal ausschließen.
Wenn das so ist, kommst du wohl oder übel nicht drumherum es zu einen Händler einzuschicken.
Ansonsten da mal Anrufen;
http://www.beckertechnik.de/index.php


----------



## honeybee (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*

Soooooo was es nun ist, werden wir wohl nie erfahren.:c


Nach ein paar Telefonaten heute dachte ich schon....ohje, lange Reperaturzeit.
Falsch Gedacht.....spätestens Donnerstag habe ich ein neues Gerät hier liegen:m

Problem geschildert und die Antwort war: da machen wir einen Kompletttausch.


----------



## honeybee (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*

Ich kann Euch nun sagen was es war.

Es war nix von alledem was vermutet wurde, denn auch mit dem neuen Gerät trat der Fehler auf.

Schlicht und einfach......der Akku war defekt.


----------



## Hulk16 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*

Da kann ich mir ein leichtes Grinsen nicht verkneifen. :q:q:q


----------



## nixfang (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*

... kostet das eigntlich was, wenn man sich so "irrt" ?
Immerhin gabs ein neues Gerät dafür....cool :vik:


----------



## Hulk16 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*

Ich mußte grinsen weil ich mit dem X135 ganz am Anfang fast das gleiche Problem hatte.
Zwar nicht so ein grelles Display, aber nach kurzer Zeit halt extreme Funktionsstörungen.
Der kleine 12 Volt Akku den ich bei dem transportablen Echolot gekauft habe, hat nach ca. 30 Betriebsstunden den Geist aufgegeben. 
Ich dachte das Echolot wäre defekt, auf den Akku wäre ich nach der kurzen Betriebzeit nie gekommen.
Also ab nach Dortmund wo ich das Gerät gekauft hatte, dort wurde sofort der Akku als Übeltäter festgestellt, der neue Akku funktioniert Heute, über 2 Jahre später immer noch.


----------



## belo3112 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*

Hallo 

Habe ein Echolot Lowrance x135 und brauche einen neuen Geber. Nun meine Frage an euch: " gibt es einen 60° Geber den man an den Elektromotor montieren kann und der auch wegen des Motor einwandfrei funktioniert?" 
Wer hat Erfahrung mit so einem Ding?

Danke, mfG belo3112


----------



## Chuldogg (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Lowrance X-135*

_Interessante frage, hatte das selbe auch vor. Werde den Geber auch am Motor befestigen, da ich mir das zusätzliche geschleppe einer Geberstange sparen möchte. Hab nämlich ein Portaboot und da möchte man ja flexibel sein_  Dauert aber noch bis ich dir bescheid sagen kann, da mein Echolot erst in ein paar tagen ankommen wird.
Aber vielleicht kann dir jemand anderes jetzt schon eine antwort geben.

Mfg Martin


----------

